# hot spot or ringworm?



## Missy

ewww. How do you tell the difference? Cash has a round red spot under his arm that was either caused or revealed when he was groomed on Friday. I have wanted to give it a few days to see before I took him to the vet. I mean you really can't go for every little thing? can you? I have been putting neosporin on it in the day and I had some prednef powder that I had from when Jasper was a pup and had hot spots that I have been using at night. It is less red, but it is not getting any smaller. If memory serves me Jaspers cleared up pretty fast on the prednef. It doesn't seem to bother him, he is not scratching, but does pull away a bit when I clean it with warm water. Have any of your pups had ringworm? Should I take him to the vet? Could I just try an antifungal creme and see if it clears up? How long could I give it before taking him? He has been all over everything and both of us and I know we could get it too if it is...


----------



## Beamer

Hi Missy,

Do you have a picture of it? Sounds like ringworms from your description. (i did plenty of research 2 weeks ago when Beamer got those 'hot spots'.)

Ryan

Ryan


----------



## good buddy

Missy I wouldn't dose it with anything for now. It could well be a razor burn and the warm water would hurt. Since it's not bothering him, why not just clean it well and watch it and see if it just needs to heal. If it's a burn it should heal on it's own unless it's open or oozing. I just think it's better not to try one medication after another.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Missy, ringworm is fairly easy to spot - it truly is a rash that looks like a ring - he could have more than one but if it's circular, it's most likely a ringworm type of rash.


----------



## Cheryl

Here are some pcitures: http://images.google.com/images?hl=...0&q=canine ringworm&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi

The incubation period is about 12 days. Could there have been an exposure?

If there is any question, I would see your vet tomorrow.


----------



## Missy

Cheryl, I came up with those same pictures too. But hot spots can look the same, or razor burn. It is pretty round and it is only about a little less than 1/2 inch. I do remember being pretty grossed out as the vet tech at the vet we went to in LI had red ring worm like spots all over her arms. But they didn't really handle Cash, Just Jasper--And I figured she was not infectious since she had them out in the open. but that would have been about 12 days ago. looks a little better this morning.


----------



## EstrellaVila

I would take him to the vet just to be safe. Ringworm is pretty contagious and super gross.

When I was learning brazilian jiu jitsu we had to wash down the mats with bleach water after every practice because its so contagious.


----------



## mellowbo

That's interesting about the vet tech Missy. Makes ya wonder......
Carole


----------



## Missy

Well, My schedule dictated that I wait til today to check out his hot spot/ringworm with the Vet. And you know what? it is completely gone!!! So I guess it was likely razor burn...GHrrrrrrr! last time I go to that groomer (except for nails-- they do a terrrific job on nails)


----------



## good buddy

Missy said:


> Well, My schedule dictated that I wait til today to check out his hot spot/ringworm with the Vet. And you know what? it is completely gone!!! So I guess it was likely razor burn...GHrrrrrrr! last time I go to that groomer (except for nails-- they do a terrrific job on nails)


I'm glad it wasn't ringworm! It sounds like it was the groomer. Awww, you weren't too happy with her anyways, and I'll bet Cash feels the same way!


----------

